# Problem mit echolot



## Maiki27 (20. April 2008)

Erstmall hallo an alle.Hab da ein kleines problem.Oder ich bin einfach zu blöd.Habe mir letztes jahr ein humminbird 727 zugelegt und ich konnte es kaum erwarten es auszubrobieren.In norwegen angekommen echolot ausgepackt,geberstange am boot festgemacht und dann zum test.Also bis 85 meter hat es sehr gut angezeigt.Bodenecho super.Doch ab ca 88 meter hat es kein bodenecho mehr angezeigt.Die anzeige für die tiefe ist dann immer hin und her gesprungen.Hatte dann auf einmal ne tiefe zwischen 90 und 300 meter.Und das boot stand auf der selben stelle.Habe dann den geber immer ein bischen anders verstellt aber es hat nichts gebracht.Vielleicht habe ich was falsch eingestellt aber hab echt alles versucht aber ohne erfolg.Kann mir auch nicht vorstellen das das gerät nur bis 85 meter anzeigt weil es ja 4000watt leistung hat.Vielleicht kann mir da jemand helfen?würde mich freuen.
Gruss Maiki


----------



## Jirko (20. April 2008)

*AW: Problem mit echolot*

hallo maiki #h

wie hast du den die geberstange fixiert oder anders gefragt, war diese generell starr auch bei fahrt?... sobald der geber von der horizontalen stellung abweicht, ist essig #h


----------



## Maiki27 (20. April 2008)

*AW: Problem mit echolot*

Die geberstange war staar.Es hat ja auch nicht geklapt wenn das boot stand.


----------



## rotax (20. April 2008)

*AW: Problem mit echolot*

Hi maki,

der Geber sollte sauber sein, tief genug gesetzt und sauber horizontal justiert und an 
einem geeignten Platz ohne starke Verwirbelungen etc. installiert sein.
(ist die Batterie ordentlich angeschlossen, und hat genug Saft ?) 
Testen würde ich bei langsamer Fahrt und idealerweise sollten keine anderen Geräte die stören könnten bei dem Test laufen.
Als nächstes würde ich das Echolot auf die default Einstellungen zurücksetzen,
um einen neutralen Ausgangspunkt zu haben.
Die Einstellung für WaterType auf Salt setzen und
falls noch nicht geschehen das aktuelle Software Release einspielen (version 3.940)
Ansonsten hier http://www.xumba.scholleco.com/ zusätzlich posten.


Gruß
Christian


----------



## djac (20. April 2008)

*AW: Problem mit echolot*

Am Geberwinkel kann es wohl nicht liegen, das hast Du ja ausprobiert, obwohl ich dieses Phänomen des Springens zwischen den Tiefenangaben von meinem 727 kenne, wenn ich mit dem (Gleiter-) Boot Fahrt aufnehme und sich der Winkel dann verstellt. Da es bis 85m funktioniert hat, dürften die Einstellungen zum Gebertyp richtig sein. Das einzige was mir noch einfällt, wäre die Empfindlichkeitseinstellung zu prüfen. Sonst liegt wohl ein Geräte-, Kabel-  oder Geberdeffekt vor.

Gruß Dieter


----------



## Maiki27 (20. April 2008)

*AW: Problem mit echolot*

Woher kriege ich denn die software her?Und wie kriege ich dann die software aufs gerät?Kenn mich da überhaupt nicht aus.


----------



## schrauber78 (20. April 2008)

*AW: Problem mit echolot*



Maiki27 schrieb:


> Woher kriege ich denn die software her?Und wie kriege ich dann die software aufs gerät?Kenn mich da überhaupt nicht aus.


 
genau da http://www.xumba.scholleco.com/viewtopic.php?t=96


----------



## Maiki27 (21. April 2008)

*AW: Problem mit echolot*

Und wie kann ich sie runterladen?Kann nur bischen english.


----------



## drehteufel (21. April 2008)

*AW: Problem mit echolot*

Hallo,

bin grade aus Norwegen zurück und konnte das "Problem" auch bei meinem 797 feststellen, seltsamerweise nur bei starkem Wellengang, Ursache: auf dem Wellenberg war der Geber für kurze Zeit nicht mehr im Wasser, obwohl er nach meinem Dafürhalten schon tief hing. Abhilfe: Geber noch tiefer gesetzt und von da an gab es keine Probleme mehr, bis auf Störungen bei schnellerer Fahrt (senkrechte Bläschen auf dem Bildschirm), die ich auf Kavitation schiebe. Liege ich da richtig?
Noch ein Tipp: Registriere Dein Gerät auf humminbird.com, dann siehst Du automatisch, welche Softwareversion die aktuellste für Dein Gerät ist und kannst sie runterladen und per speziellem Kabel auf dein Gerät übertragen. Bei meinem geht das per SD-Karte.

Gruß drehteufel


----------



## djac (21. April 2008)

*AW: Problem mit echolot*

@drehteufel

Die Störungen bei schneller Fahrt (schwarze Punkte, und davon jede Menge) sind bei mir auch zu beobachten und dagegen hift auch keinerlei Verstellung des Gebers. Die Kavitation (=Ausperlen von im Wasser gelösten Gase durch schnell bewegte Objekte) wird wohl Ursache sein. Andererseits frage ich mich, wie das dann bei professionellen Anlagen funktioniert, die fallen ja auch nicht aus, wenn das Schiff auf Geschwindigkeit kommt.

@Maiki27
Der Softwareupdate ist sicher sinnvoll, da es insbesondere Verbesserungen im ganz Tiefen geben soll (>200m), aber Dein Problem wird damit vermutlich nicht erledigt sein, denn auch die alte Software arbeitete bis 200m immer einwandfrei.

Gruß Dieter


----------



## Jirko (21. April 2008)

*AW: Problem mit echolot*

huhu #h

zum thema kavitation > bei bordseits fixierten schwingern an der geberstange, ist bei schneller fahrt eine bläschenbildung am schwingerkopf unausweichlich... da kann man(n) gornix machen... bei am bootsrumpf fest installierten schwingern kommt dieses problem meist nicht vor, da die köpfe meist an stellen auflamiert sind, welche bei starker fahrt wenig stömungswiderstand bieten und demzufolge auch wenig bis garkeine kavitation als ursache haben. oder noch besser > der schwinger liegt direkt im bootsrumpf (bei GFKs üblich) und ist mit ner harzlösung direkt an der schale aufgeklebt. bei dieser montagevariante ist gar keine kavitation mehr vorhanden und du hast selbst bei fullspeed ein perfektes displaybild, wenn die RMS entsprechend hoch ist, wobei wir beim nachteil dieser montagevariante wären: funktioniert nur mit hochleistungsecholoten (spitzensendeleistung von 4.000 watt / 500 RMS nötig im "flachwasser" und noch höher bei tiefenwasserlotung (N)) #h


----------



## drehteufel (21. April 2008)

*AW: Problem mit echolot*

Hallo,
ein kleiner Bug ist mir bei der Benutzung in Norge noch aufgefallen: Wegpunkte und Spuren ließen sich nicht löschen, das Gerät stürzte dabei ab und fuhr wieder hoch, nur gelöscht war nix.
Die installierte Software war Version 3.720. Nach einem Anruf bei Herrn Schlageter hat mir dieser die 3.720 nochmals zur Verfügung gestellt (Danke dafür), um zu testen, ob es nach einer neuerlichen Installation funktioniert. Ergebnis: es funktionierte nicht.
Habe mir dann bei humminbird die 3.940 runtergeladen und per SD-Karte installiert. Seitdem klappt auch das Löschen der Wegpunkte und Spuren tadellos.
Ansonsten bin ich von dem Gerät begeistert, die Auflösung ist traumhaft und ich habe jede Menge Fischsicheln erkennen können. Sehr nützlich ist die GPS-Funktion zum Markíeren und Wiederfinden von Hotspots oder dergleichen.
Hab mal noch zwei Schnappschüsse angehängt, 

der eine zeigt eine Ansammlung von Köhlern, 
A
	

		
			
		

		
	





der andere einen Heringsschwarm.


----------



## rotax (21. April 2008)

*@drehteufel*

@drehteufel

 schöne Schnappschüsse !

mich würde noch interessieren ob die 455kHz SideImage Beams vom 797
wenn die max Tiefe (ca40m) überschritten worden ist (zum Bsp. Tiefe 60m), 
zumindest noch Fischschwärme etc. in dem 0-40m Freiwasserbereich orten können, 
oder ist dann generell "nur" noch das 2D Sonar nutzbar? 


Gruß
Christian


----------



## drehteufel (21. April 2008)

*AW: Problem mit echolot*

Hmm, das habe ich ehrlich gesagt nicht getestet, aufgefallen ist mir nur, dass die Bodenechos ab ca. 40m verschwinden. Könnte mir jedoch vorstellen, dass bis 40m schon noch etwas im Freiwasser zu sehen ist.

Hab hier noch ein paar Bilder:

hat jemand eine Ahnung, was das sein kann? Schwebstoffe? Quallen? Fisch haben wir dort jedenfalls nicht gefangen.



und hier müsste ja auf dem SI-Bild in dem Graben irgendwo Fisch zu sehen sein, ich kann jedoch nichts entdecken...|kopfkrat


----------



## rotax (25. April 2008)

*AW: Problem mit echolot*

@drehteufel

Antwort gefunden, das Orten im Freiwasser ist unabhängig von der Tiefe möglich.

Will side imaging sonar work well in deep water? 

Yes. The Side Imaging Units will show detailed images of the bottom up to 150 feet deep. Also the side imaging can be used to scan an area of water up to 480 feet wide for suspended fish and baitfish regardless of the depth. 

Gruß
Christian


----------

